
Consumer Reports: Tesla Must Prove Safety Before Claiming “Self-Driving” Ability - sundaeofshock
https://advocacy.consumerreports.org/press_release/consumer-reports-tesla-must-prove-safety-before-claiming-self-driving-ability/
======
floatingatoll
Consumer Reports offers no definition of "safety" thresholds in terms relative
to the accepted safety record of today's drivers, human beings.

How can Tesla meet their terms when they fail to define the evaluation
criteria of "safety" in any measurable way? For example, if they declared that
"car required unplanned control inputs" events must be no more frequent than
those of human drivers, then the market as a whole would race to meet that
bar.

It feels like they're unwilling to consider automated car safety relative to
human car safety, and are instead demanding perfection from the automation
industry. While I approve of that demand in general, it is idealistic at best,
and hostile to safety at worst.

I hope CR does better at specifying their safety criteria to car manufacturers
than this press release seems to indicate.

